# Hi all - learning as I go along



## mikeb251 (May 4, 2009)

Hi to everyone, I've recently bought an '02 TT roadster, low mileage, mysterious past and hope I don't get many nasty surprises!I've really enjoyed looking thro' the forum and picking up a few tips - loved the advice on using Fabsil on the roof - great idea, it will happen this weekend if the weather is ok.

My current dilemma is that I have no record of the cam belt being changed. 41000 on the clock, but don't want to take any chances. Audi say it should be changed every 5 years / 75K. Any advice / thoughts.

I would also welcome any advice on other things to look out for on a TT of this age..... that's all for now. :roll:


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, im also new to forum and would not pretend to be an expert.However with no record of cam belt being done i would strongly recommend having it done, like you said you don't wont to take any chances. Welcome to the Forum.

Col


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I would get the cam belt changed bettersafe than sorry then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome along buddy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, getting the cambelt done is good advice. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

